# Best RetroArch Cores?



## Reyn_the_Insane (May 6, 2017)

So I just downloaded RetroArch, and I'd like to know which cores are the best for the following systems:
NES
SNES
N64
Saturn
2600
Game Boy + Color
(No need to tell me the best GBA core. I've had perfect experiences with mGBA)


----------



## Azgorath (May 8, 2017)

In my opinion it's these:

Nes
Standard use: Nestopia UE Core
RetroAchievements: Quicknes Core (More compatible with achievements) or FCEUMM Core (more games are compatible)

Snes
Standard use: BSNES Accuracy Core or BSNES Mercury Accuracy Core (Mercury is faster without sacrificing accuracy).
RetroAchievements: Snes9x 2010 Core

Gameboy + Color
Standard and RetroAchievement use: Gambatte Core.
Now there is a new core called Sameboy and according to the website its extremely accurate so u can try that out if getting achievements aren't ur thing.

I don't use any of the others. If u r interested, There is now Dolphin Core for Gamecube and Wii, VBA-M core if u decide to change ur GBA core in the far future, however MGBA is the best for standard use and RetroAchievements, for sega consoles theres Genesis Plus GX for Standard use and picodrive for RetroAchievements and BeetlePSX for PS1.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2017)

N64, definitely one of the Mupen cores with GlideN64 as the graphics plugin. 
Saturn, kind of hit and miss, never really used it so I can't say. 
Snes, Snes9x 1.54, Bsnes accuracy is only truly useful for a few games that require dot-based rendering instead of scanline-rendering.


----------

